

Ruby Hash Selector Pattern - artellectual
https://www.codemy.net/posts/hash-selector-pattern

======
james2vegas
A lookup table is a pattern now?
[http://search.cpan.org/~gsar/perl5.005/pod/perlfaq7.pod#How_...](http://search.cpan.org/~gsar/perl5.005/pod/perlfaq7.pod#How_do_I_create_a_switch_or_case_statement%3f)

------
emackn
At first glance, I was like "cool", let me check this out. Thinking about it a
bit, I was wondering if this would ever pass a code review from my peers.

Probably not.

A Hash with values that are procs/lambdas? Seems like you are halfway to
recognizing that you need an object.

But if you are having fun coding, that's all that matters, until you do a pull
request with that in it ;)

~~~
twinn
Totally agree with not using this with procs/lambdas, but his first example
seemed like a nice use case.

